# Tritons Bumblebee Costume!



## Triton07 (Jul 9, 2009)

*Here is the costume I got for Triton last halloween! Adorable. *



















*
I was thinking he would make a good "Bolt" this year, as he looks quite similar to the famous pooch!!*


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

LOL!! that outfit is adorable!!! he does look like bolt! i havent seen that film yet but it looks awsome! Triton is adorable! x


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

Very cute costume  I do agree that he looks very much like Bolt - that will be perfect!


----------



## Triton07 (Jul 9, 2009)

Haha I too have yet to see the movie, but when I saw the previews for it I thought, when on earth did he have time to model for an animated dog part!? haha


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

hey he does! that movie was funny and cute ^^ nice suit!


----------

